# NY CCW question



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

In New York, the CCW law makes it mandatory that the weapon be concealed, and not optional. If you are walking around with a weapon displayed you can be charged with disturbing the peace and you will lose your license.

Clearly this does not apply when in your home and you don't need to have your weapon concealed when in your home.

But what about at your place of work? If your co-workers know you have the weapon and they know you are licensed then there can be no disturbing the peace issue. A visitor might see it though.

Can I take off my sports jacket at work and expose the weapon and not get in trouble in NY?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

I think if you're the owner of the business or you have permission from the owner it would be ok. However, I personally wouldn't recommend it just because I don't want everyone knowing that I'm carrying...after all, thats the whole purpose of 'concealed carry.' I think it just has a lot of potential to make people uncomfortable.

Not to mention, think about what might happen if some disgruntled employee decides to shoot up your workplace someday....if he/she knows you're packing because they've seen you carrying, they might just decide to make you the first target just to get you out of the way. Perhaps that's a bit paranoid, but given the workplace shootings that have gone down, not too unrealistic.

Have you thought of getting an IWB holster which will allow you to tuck your shirt in? Check out the Crossbreed SuperTuck Deluxe if you haven't already, I've only heard good things...this is on my Christmas list :mrgreen:

There's also these that I'm aware of:

DeSantis Intruder

Galco SkyOps


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I think that's good advice. The sports jacket is a half-measure. It really doesn't conceal. I've noticed that in gun shops, the counter guys are often carrying openly, so it is likely OK with the permission of the owner on private property, but what's legal, and what's a good idea are often separate issues.

Mine's in a tuckable whenever I'm out in public.


----------



## ctnv (Nov 5, 2010)

*ctnv*

Always carry and never tell.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that it's very bad tactics to expose your defensive weapon.
When you really have to present it, its advent should come as a complete surprise to your opponent. This gives you a slight tactical advantage, especially if you are off to one side from his intended line of fire.

I suppose that the employees of a gunshop are the exception to this rule, since it's a good assumption that they'd be armed whether you see their guns or not.


----------

